# Pimp My Kritter keeper!



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Heres a extra small kritter keeper. 

Normal sized light bulb next to it.










Just take some sillicon, spread it were u want. 

smush some kind of dirt in it, and let it sit.

Place a substrate in the bottom and decorate!

Enjoy!


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

do ffs escape?


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

And this extra small critter keeper is for what?


Troy


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

^^^^^ that too


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

ffs do escape, for now. I will be updating everyone with pics as i fix this issue. The critter keeper is meant for temporally housing dart frogs.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Froglets I hope....

The lid can be made mostly FF proof by glue gun or siliconing some fiberglass screen over the vents. If you don't put screen over the lid opening, you will likely have escapes (try and cover the hinge area with screen as this is where they usually get out) but if you cover the whole thing then you have to take the whole lid off to feed and what not which makes for extreme likelihood of loose frogs...


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> Froglets I hope....
> 
> The lid can be made mostly FF proof by glue gun or siliconing some fiberglass screen over the vents. If you don't put screen over the lid opening, you will likely have escapes (try and cover the hinge area with screen as this is where they usually get out) but if you cover the whole thing then you have to take the whole lid off to feed and what not which makes for extreme likelihood of loose frogs...


Thats kinda what i planed on doing, bit i was going to use misquito netting instead, its cheaper and keeps the ffs in.


----------



## Nethius (Jul 25, 2006)

titan501x said:


> Thats kinda what i planed on doing, bit i was going to use misquito netting instead, its cheaper and keeps the ffs in.


Yea use that instead, I tried the door screen stuff, the holes are too big... had flies all over the place.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Nethius said:


> titan501x said:
> 
> 
> > Thats kinda what i planed on doing, bit i was going to use misquito netting instead, its cheaper and keeps the ffs in.
> ...


You can get screens with smaller holes, but for something small like this,it would be alot harder to work with.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Bridal viel material from walmart is FF proof, and at $1 a square yard, is economical as well.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

yea, i'll go with something like that.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yup, thats the stuff I used in a bunch of my old critter cultures, including melanogaster FF cultures. Can be a bit slippery, lol. When gluing it down to get it "flat", do one side, then the opposite side. The other two sides should be easy to do at that point with few wrinkles.

I recommend doing it on the INSIDE of the container, rather than the outside. While the outside will be easier to do, you'll get FFs stuck between the container top and the mesh, effectively blocking them off from the frogs.

I've got a lid (done with fiberglass screening, but I feed mostly hydei anyways lol) that I can snap a picture of to show how best to do the screening.


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

i thought a pimp was a person who owned whores how is it being used in the title of this topice exactly...confusing it is


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

naja_naja said:


> i thought a pimp was a person who owned *CENSORED* how is it being used in the title of this topice exactly...confusing it is


Ever heard of pimp my ride? Cuz thats were i got the idea for the title.


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

titan501x said:


> naja_naja said:
> 
> 
> > i thought a pimp was a person who owned *CENSORED* how is it being used in the title of this topice exactly...confusing it is
> ...


is that one of those annoying mtv reality shows?


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

yes, i don't watch it. Theres an annoying dude that hosts it.


----------

